# Printing - Interactive Services Message



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Whenever I try to print something, there is a delay, and I get an "interactive services" tab at the bottom of my screen. I have to click to view the item, click print, then close this window for it to print.

Sometimes there is a huge delay in printing (usually when I need the print out right away). Normal time is 30 sec to a minute before the little tab thingy comes up.

How can I turn this off? It is really annoying and time consuming.
Thanks,

HF


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

What kind of printer do you have?
How is it hooked up to your computer?
What exactly does this "interactive services tab" say?
What Operating System does your computer have?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I apologize, I should have provided that info.

The printer is a HP photo scanner combo - 4100c
It is hooked up directly? Cable from CPU to printer
We're running Windows XP
The tab simply says Interactive Services. Nothing states what program is driving this message- not even the window that pops up. 

HF


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Has this always happened when you've used this printer? If not, when did it start? (after replacing an ink cartridge perhaps? or after loading a program or driver? doing an update?)

Does the pop up say anything else?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

No, it has not always happened with this printer.

It started about 9 months ago, suddenly. I don't recall anything that triggered it, though I had 2 teenagers sharing the computer at the time. They didn't know why it started to do that. 
Couple of things I don't know if they are relevent:
I remember around that time we were getting paper jams. There was a label stuck way inside the printer. We removed it and the paper jams stopped. 
Also I had to start using the microchip thing/port to print photos from my camera-the cord stopped working around the same time.

No, there is no other information. The pop up asks if I want to view or return. I click view and then I can print it, return closes the window.

HF


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Interactive Services Detection is a function of Windows 7 (and probably Vista). This can be disabled by:

Click on the start menu

In the search or run field, type in services.msc then press enter or click ok.

In the services window, scroll down until you find " Interactive Services Detection"

Note if the service is running or not via the service status. If it is, right click on the service then left click on properties.

Locate the stop button and click on it to stop the service. 

In the startup type drop down menu, change this service to Manual then click on OK.

Now try your printer again.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kari said:


> Interactive Services Detection is a function of Windows 7 (and probably Vista).


Except he says he's running XP.

Definatly try the above, it may work. 
If it does not, reload the drivers (printer software) and see what that does.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> Except he says he's running XP.
> 
> Definatly try the above, it may work.
> If it does not, reload the drivers (printer software) and see what that does.


I realize the OP mentioned XP, however that is why I wrote that Interactive Services Detection service is a function of Windows 7 and Vista.

I have never seen an XP pc with Interactive Services installed and perhaps the OP was mistaken on the OS...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You're right, everything I read on Interactive Services refers to Win7. Perhaps they got a bad update, hence my advice to reload the printer software.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Okay, Yes I made a mistake. It is Vista. We never shut it down and it originally had XP.

I followed Kari's instructions. Except it might be important to note that the "manual" part was already at "manual". I checked it again anyways. It did say it was "started", so I undid that.

It did not work. So I thought I might have to re-boot, so I did. It still didn't work. I did a de-frag today because it took so long to do this, so I wasn't able to come back an report until now.

HF


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Did it start happening when you loaded Vista?
Try reloading your original printer software.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I really can't remember anything that may have triggered it-though I have to say this was my son's old computer so I can't be sure of much. The printer was mine & we added it, I do remember that. 

I'm trying to re-install the printer driver from the original disk. The HP all-in-one series box comes up, with an error that says "this system does not meet one or more of the minimum requirements needed to install this product. The installation cannot continue". The details and guidance box says "this software cannot be installed using the "Run as.." command. The installation cannot continue until this is resolved.
Then it says required action: Cancel to exit software Installation. Log off and then log on as a user with admnistration priveledges - if no sys admin, have primary user install. Restart the installation by re-inserting this installation CD, which I did.

What the hey? I am the administrator, and I didn't click a "run as" tab-it loaded automatically. I have a choice to retry or cancel. The window beneith says it's 56% installed. The continue button was greyed out.

Okay, I closed the top window as I was typing, and the bottom one (showing the 56% & the bar) disappeared off my screen, they all closed. Now I have a error saying there is a partial incompatability with windows vista, and to contact the program manufacturers.

This is really weird. The program is installed, and I can't re-install it? 

The good news is I didn't un-install the driver off my computer so I can still print(I tried it). The bad news is I'm back where I started. 

HF


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

My guess would be since you upgraded from XP to Vista you changed how the print services work and you're probably stuck with it working the way it does now.

You could always wipe it clean and reload XP, its a much better O.S. than Vista.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

You may have to search the HP website for the updated drivers & print programs that will certainly work with Vista.

Before installing the new drivers or even re-installing the same drivers, it is always best to UNINSTALL the current ones.

I agree with mnn that Vista is a piece of crap.

John
*Upgrading/building computers since 1995, programming them since before then, B.S. Computer Information Systems, Linux guru, Windows OS's from 3.1 up to XP, Java Developer, Open Source programmer, etc. etc.*


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Okay. Thank you all.

I think I'm going to opt to live with it I guess, at least my computer & printer is functioning. 

After the sign on as admin thing, I'm afraid to make any changes for fear I won't get back up and running, if I had another computer it wouldn't be as big an issue. I can't afford to be without a computer right now. I'll leave well enough alone.

I'm due for a new computer anyways.

HF


----------

